# Farfalle Pasta with Sun Dried Tomatoes, Spinach, Smoked Mozzarella & Portobello Mushrooms



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1 # bow tie pasta, cooked to al dente according to package directions 
2 oz. white wine
4 oz. smoked mozzarella (diced)
High quality parmesan (grated)
3 portobello mushrooms sliced (stemmed &amp the gills scraped)
4 pc sun dried tomatoes sliced
2 cloves garlic (minced)
2 cups heavy cream
1/2 bag spinach (washed)
1/2 bunch chopped parsley
Salt &amp pepper 
&nbsp

&nbsp

In a pan, sauté the portobello mushrooms until golden brown. 
Add the tomatoes and garlic and cook about 2 minutes. 
Add the raw spinach and cook until wilted. 
Deglaze the pan with white wine and reduce to almost dry. 
Add the cream and bring to a quick boil. 
Add the cooked pasta, mozzarella cheese, salt and pepper and mix well. 
Serve and sprinkle the top with grated parmesan and parsley.


----------

